
How Apple could revolutionize solar - raju
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/how-apple-could-revolutionize-solar/
======
Egregore
Actually the solar panels price is very small, if it will be embedded into
gadget then it's less than $20 (even for the best modern solar batteries)

